# back up camera problem - black screen help!



## MK6Meguel (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi all, I've been trying to solve my RVC issues for 2 weeks now - No video when in reverse, just black screen. I've read hundred of threads and gone over my install many times. Can someone please help?










I have a 2013 GTI mk6 US model. I have the VW logo flip camera and the RNS315 nav.

My kit









Install details
Blue reverse trigger tapped to into the 3rd slot on the right tail light connector.
Red camera power tapped to 12V constant in driver side fuse box.
Black camera ground tapped to ground from 12v socket near gear shifter
RGB interface "+" tapped to 12V socket ACC near gear shifter and "-" tapped to ground just as above.









Paid someone to enable Rear View Camera via VAG-COM
When in R the camera comes out, the RNS screen goes to black with the message to look! safe to move? but no video. Back in P the camera goes in and screen returns to normal.

Things I've done to test.

I've gone over all my connections and they are secure. 
I had shop switch back to no camera installed and then once again to RVC installed via vagcom
I've reset the RNS315
I've tested the RVC by bypassing the RGB box and plugging the yellow RCA into a computer monitor. The camera turns on when in R and the image was displayed on the computer monitor. YES!
I then used a sony camcorder to feed video to the RGB box that's plugged to the RNS315, I didn't get any display other then the black screen when in R. Bad!
I've replaced the RGB box and harness for a new one. 

I'm out of options! Not sure if the kits not compatible but seller has assured me it is or coding is wrong. I don't want to send it back well I don't want to remove it really. LOL Please help!


----------



## armeninny (Jan 26, 2016)

*Camera problem*



MK6Meguel said:


> Hi all, I've been trying to solve my RVC issues for 2 weeks now - No video when in reverse, just black screen. I've read hundred of threads and gone over my install many times. Can someone please help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Have same problem on VW CC 2013 with RNS315


----------



## armeninny (Jan 26, 2016)

armeninny said:


> I Have same problem on VW CC 2013 with RNS315


 We bought from same seller, I ask him to change RGB adapter. If you fixed problem please let me know. My email [email protected]. Seller said its coding problem. It's not. If you make wrong coding the screen is not changing when reverse .


----------



## armeninny (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi. Did you fix this problem?


----------



## VWSWEDEN (May 6, 2016)

*Answer*

It cant be a Coding problem its impossible. Did you fix it yet? and who is the seller???


----------



## neio (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi, i have the same problem, did you fix?


----------



## neio (Dec 6, 2016)

Did you fix the problem?


----------



## moinathan (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello,

I have the same problem.... Did you fix the problem? 

Thanks


----------



## axim888 (May 7, 2012)

I had the same problem with my rvc. All of a sudden my rvc stopped working and would just give me the same black screen when in reverse (my camera would pop out but no video signal would be sent to my RNS510).

I just found my issue. The thin red wire that leads into camera body was cut. Guess the popping in and out of the camera and the cold weather during winter made this thin wire brittle and break and even worse it broke right at entry into the camera making the repair harder since I didn't have any red wire that I could simply solder to the cut end. 

This red wire seems to (may?) provide power to the pinhole camera and therefore there's no video signal to the RNS510 but the camera actually does pop out (guessing the yellow or brown wire provide power to eject the camera out still while in reverse).


*I took some pics of my repair. If this is your problem .. do take care and be very patient disassembling, cutting, soldering etc. Hope this helps you. *

In this pic you'll see where this thin red wire was cut from the camera body and that I have no length of red wire to do a simple solder connection job:


I took this pic after the repair job was done but I wanted to show this pic next as it points out the first 4 screws to remove:


This was the next part of my disassembly with 2 screws to remove:


This shows the next small screw to remove:


I took this after my repair was done but you'll see here in the red circle that I cut away some of this plastic to get at a very small length of red wire so I could make the re-connection. I used an exacto blade to cut the plastic housing (it's soft plastic) and then small tweezers to pull small length of the red wire out so I could cut away some of the red plastic and solder this back to the cut red wire. Be careful here and go slow (I screwed up here). I used heat shrink tubing to cover up the solder connection. I also used a slightly thicker piece of red wire (mainly because I didn't have any thin wire at home). 


Used some electrical tape to cover up my cut job and re-inserted the pinhole camera into the housing:


This last pic just shows the the pinhole camera back in it's housing and "popped out" just for reference:


----------



## GTIL (Jan 21, 2018)

*Thanks for help axim888*

I can also confirm rear view camera problem and fix. I got suddenly only black screen and camera prodruding normally (golf mk6 gti -12). Opened tailgate trims and noticed brown cable cut near rear camera module (1mm from module). It was hard to solder, but got good advices from axim888 (big thanks!). So, if someone got only black screen suddenly while reversing and it persists, it may be cause brown or red wire is cut, wires from rvc module are really thin. No wonder they break.


----------



## HellasLEAF (Mar 15, 2016)

Gents, I'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out how to get my rear view camera to work with my new in dash unit. If the camera isn't good, or I should get a different one, no problem. But I was told the camera would work with the unit..

Picked up this unit on recommendation, installed it with my friend who is a mechanic, and it works great. Really happy with it.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/RCD330G-Rad...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Bought this camera online to run to the back of my Tig (2012 Comfortline 4motion) which has just a radio and no camera stock.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Boss-Mini-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

When we connected it to the unit and tested the wires from the battery, it worked immediately. However, when we ran the cable back through A-Pillar, and he tried to wire it to the rear back up light, the trigger, etc, nothing we could do made the picture come up when put in reverse. Just black screen and the same message you guys are reporting. He said could be because it's CAN-Bus system and would need a relay unit. So went and got that. Wired it up. Still nothing. Very frustrating. 

If there is a fix or something we didn't do/did wrong, please chime in. If I simply should get a different camera to connect to the new unit, I will be happy too.

THANKS!


----------



## axim888 (May 7, 2012)

*Fixed yet again..*

I just fixed the broken red wire yet again after it snapped in yesterday's cold weather.. next time it breaks I'm going to have a really hard time pulling enough red wire to make a new connection. Very frustrating.. very poor design on this thing or just my luck. 

If anyone finds a seller for just the pop-up camera mechanism pls post.. once I have some free time in March I'll try and contact the place where I ordered the RVC kit and see if they just sell the pop out camera minus everything else in the kit.


----------



## Tbirdgul (Jan 5, 2018)

*Still a black screen*

MK6Miguel And Armeninny, did you have any luck? Any fixes. Broken red wire is not the issue. 

The vendor on eBay sold me a camera, cable and some converter for the RNS315 to work with the camera. I believe the vendor/maker is Navinio. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

